# Red sore skin rash on tummy



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Our dog has a rash appear under his tum, I wonder if he got it from new stinging nettles in the undergrowth, or if its something different
Its causing him to scratch, i have tried aloe vera gel but it just made it bright red and its not helping enough
Is there any kind of anti histamine cream or pain killer I could get to ease the discomfort whilst it heals ?










jessegee


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Possibly is a nettle rash, or something else as everything is growing again. I have given piriton to Arnie before now for his hayfever, the 4mg ones should be ok for your dog, one a day.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My girly had something similar to this last year ended up on anti-histamines (sp) as apparantly it can be common for dogs to have an allergic reaction to seeding grasses. We thought it was nettle stings at first but it didn't calm down, and was still as angry a couple of days later, hers was all down her belly and under her arms, well front legs, arms you know what i mean.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

aw poor love, fancy grass doing that 
great idea for the antihistamines, I will get some ,if he could just stop scratching I;m sure it'd heal up 

jessegee


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

We often have to pop Mavis an anti-histamine as her skin gets terribly sore...a little sudocreme might also help


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

jessegee said:


> Our dog has a rash appear under his tum, I wonder if he got it from new stinging nettles in the undergrowth, or if its something different
> Its causing him to scratch, i have tried aloe vera gel but it just made it bright red and its not helping enough
> Is there any kind of anti histamine cream or pain killer I could get to ease the discomfort whilst it heals ?
> 
> ...


An anti-histamine will help. When Honey breaks out I get her tea tree oil cream from PAH and it does really help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dermacton products are good, comes in cream or a spray.

Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My oldest Bichon made a right mess of his tummy by rubbing it vigourously on the carpet and gave himself carpet burns. Think he had a tiny cut near his willy that was itching. I massaged sudocrem all over his tummy for a couple of days and the rash and soreness soon went away.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you been on sand recently?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dermacton products are good, comes in cream or a spray.
> 
> Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses


Might give that a try for mave, as she is bad at the moment and I know if I take her to the vets she will be put back on the steroids ,


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone, really helpful info I will look into all of it 
He is a little better after someone gave me some cream, but he is a rubber, ( sorry had to laugh abiout the carpet burns lol!) thats just what joey does, I notice it when he slides off the back of the sofa to the floor on his tum

We have been on sand, and got horribly wet and muddy from the canal that day it started

Is it anything to do with him having such baby pale skin under his tum,
are your dogs light skinned too?

jessegee


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Might give that a try for mave, as she is bad at the moment and I know if I take her to the vets she will be put back on the steroids ,


Worth a try it certainly wont do her any harm, worst that can happen is it might not make a difference. Its not even expensive really. Steroids do have their place sometimes, but if you can avoid them it is better.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Worth a try it certainly wont do her any harm, worst that can happen is it might not make a difference. Its not even expensive really. Steroids do have their place sometimes, but if you can avoid them it is better.


Yes its defo worth a try, just ordered some, I ordered the cream .. 
I have a bit of a fear about steroids as her pancreas always seems to flare up a week or so after taking them

Julie x


----------



## Flossy11 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it looks like a skin infection in which case antibiotics would be needed.

There is a topical antibacterial called Hibiscrub (used in hospitals) which might help.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

I hadnt thought about it being an infection, he hasnt seemed hot or listless, and there is no smell or anything , what makes you think its an infection , is it the redness or where it is on his tum?

jessegee


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2011)

How old is your dog? What breed? Diet? Any redness under the arm pits or in the ears? 

Many skin infections can look like this and will not cause the kind of systemic effects you are talking about. Almost impossible to tell from a photo it could be nothing. The skin only has so many ways of expressing itself. If it doesn't go I would really consider seeing a vet. The longer it goes the harder it may be to treat.

Will


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

okay thanks , I will keep an eye on it , its almost gone now so I hope that'll be the end of it 
He's 4 years Blenheim coloured Cavalier King Charles Spaniel , no redness anywhere else , he does scratch his ears sometimes so we keep them very clean. We have just changed his food to James wellbeloved biscuits.

jessegee


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dermacton products are good, comes in cream or a spray.
> 
> Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses


just to let you know..Mavis sore skin has nearly cleared up due to using this cream..thankyou so much xx
she hates the smell of it, but i think she quite likes me rubbing it into her tummy :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had that problem when Amber was a puppy we took her to the vets and He asked, have you cleaned or shampooed your carpet lately or changed the washing powder you use to wash her things, and yes, I had used a carpet cleaner, (can't remember which one it was) went over the carpet again to get the cleaner out. Never had any trouble again, use Vanish now instead.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> just to let you know..Mavis sore skin has nearly cleared up due to using this cream..thankyou so much xx
> she hates the smell of it, but i think she quite likes me rubbing it into her tummy :lol:


Im so glad it helps and best thing of all no steroids or harmful chemicals.


----------

